# Carbon Computing - Ottawa



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Well ... that was disappointing.

I decided that a rainy Ottawa day would be perfect for checking out the new Carbon Computing store in Ottawa. I check their website, it gives me the address and hours of the new Ottawa location. (In small words that I don't notice it says, "Opening Q4"). I call up a buddy and we head out from Orleans into town.
We drive up Wellington, and see the address. Building has all the windows covered with paper, and a small 81/2 X 11 paper in the window with the words "Carbon Computing" on it. 

Store's close and clearly not open yet.

Me thinks they could have made that a little clearer on their website ... perhaps it's best NOT to advertise store hours for a store that is not even open yet!

First impression is now a negative one. Hope it's not a sign to come.

Rob


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

BikerRob said:


> Well ... that was disappointing.
> 
> I decided that a rainy Ottawa day would be perfect for checking out the new Carbon Computing store in Ottawa. I check their website, it gives me the address and hours of the new Ottawa location. (In small words that I don't notice it says, "Opening Q4"). I call up a buddy and we head out from Orleans into town.
> We drive up Wellington, and see the address. Building has all the windows covered with paper, and a small 81/2 X 11 paper in the window with the words "Carbon Computing" on it.
> ...


Yea i was wondering when exactly in Q4 they were planning on opening up. I've avoided visiting the store until I heard an official announcement. I thought someone on here mentioned CC already had a "soft" opening, in which many services and products were available, but they had not yet had their official "Grand Opening"? I guess not. 

That definitely is an inconvenient and disappointing experience. Hopefully when the store opens you will have a different opinion.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree ... I did send them an email directly making that suggestion ... I'm not usually someone who bitches, and I will still check out the store ... but it did throw away my time - and it would have really sucked if I was coming from outside the city.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I assume that sometime in Q4 means opening sometime between Oct1 and Dec31-ish. Of course they may be using some sort of weird accountants calendar and the real opening is August of next year.   

Time to update that web page.


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

*Formal Apology*

I'd like to apologize to Rob and any others that were mislead by our website with regards to our new Ottawa store. It was not our intention to cause confusion, but clearly that was the result of our marketing. The store hours have now been removed from the contact page of www.carbonation.com as has the 'Now Serving Ottawa' message. 

Allow me to set the record straight: demolition and construction have been ongoing for the last 6 weeks at 1065 Wellington Street West and we are on schedule to be open for sales and service by the end of next week. We will be running the business from the future service department while the major construction is completed in the retail and corporate offices. The full store is scheduled to be opened in conjuction with MacWorld in January.

Phones and email are already operational in Ottawa so please feel free to call Leo, Ian and Mike any time beween Monday and Friday from 9am to 6pm.

I look forward to seeing you all at the Grand Opening! Thank you.

Sincerely,

Neil Oates


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Neil!

I will definately be there for the Grand Opening ... very excited about having a larger "Mac Store" in Ottawa ... sounds like you'll be partly open just in time to celebrate the Big Cat's release!

Rob


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

end of next week?

Seriously?

Cool....I am going to be in the area fairly often in the next few weeks (working at Orpheus theatre hall, like a block away)

Of course....with no iPhone, and no Leopard loaded iMacs...not sure there is anything I need.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Pictor: if you're like the rest of us ... it's often not what you _*need*_ ... it's what you *want*!


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

true dat.

I just saw the touch on Sunday....it's pretty sweet.

I think I can resist though....but I may still want to play with it.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

i LOVE how the queensway is listed as the Trans Canada Highway. That makes it super duper clear for everyone! Good job!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Will the store be open on Friday to coincide with the launch of Leopard? 
If so, I am so there...


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

The Ottawa location will be open for the Leopard launch. Keep watching Ehmac for a post about the launch promotion we'll be doing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Any chances the Mayor making an appearance to sign autographs?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Jason H said:


> i LOVE how the queensway is listed as the Trans Canada Highway. That makes it super duper clear for everyone! Good job!


Oh? When was the last time anyone around here referred to the Queensway as the "Trans Canada"?  Like NEVER - I've lived hereabouts off and on since 1951 and I've never heard it so referred.  


MannyP Design said:


> Any chances the Mayor making an appearance to sign autographs?


If news reports are to be trusted, it is unlikely His Honour will have any time for such a *rebellious and creative* bunch as Mac users!


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

The map has been updated. See what happens when you have an American living in Toronto design your map instead of an Ottawa native?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

neptune said:


> The map has been updated. See what happens when you have an American living in Toronto design your map instead of an Ottawa native?


yes cause Americans "live in toronto" and drive to ottawa all the time? 

am i correct people?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

All possibilities considered... does it really matter?


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

will the iMacs be hundled with Leopard at that point, or will it still be a CD that gets added the package?

If a CD, can I assume it will be free with the iMac at that point?


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

When Panther was released Apple provided free 'flat packs' for us to put in the box at time of purchase, if the machine had Jaguar pre-installed. When Tiger was released though, Apple when exclusively with the Up-to-date program that required the customer to request the DVD installer for a fee. They've already announced the Up-to-date program for Leopard and it's $9.95 for the DVD (http://www.apple.com/ca/macosx/uptodate), but we haven't heard whether or not they'll be providing us with flat packs for the store. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

A friend of mine purcahsed an iMac yesterday. All he had to do was enter his serial code at the Apple Store and he was able to purchase Leopard for $9.95.

Rob


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone know how long it takes til I can buy an iMac pre-loaded with Leopard?

I don't really want the hassle of installing, etc., but I also don't want to wait much longer to buy.


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

Grape,

I recommend purchasing an iMac now so you get the benefit of having Tiger and Leopard, just in case there are applications you need to run that aren't supported by Leopard yet. My 2¢


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay ... help make this clear to me: Will I be able to walk into a store in Ottawa on the 26th and purchase Leopard? Will Carbon Computing HAVE copies available on that day? Will Best Buy and other Big Chains?
IF I pre-order it from Apple online, will it show up on the 26th or will it be mailed on that day? 

Just trying to decide which is the best way to go.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> All possibilities considered... does it really matter?


It matters in the local vernacular.


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

Rob,

Re. "which is the best way to go"

I am clearly biased as I work for Carbon Computing, so in my eyes the choice is clear. 

I can tell you that we will have Leopard available to sell on the 26th. There is still some confusion over whether or not it will be held back until 6PM, but we will have it. I cannot comment on whether Best Buy or others will have it on the 26th, and I imagine that if you order direct from Apple you'll get it on the 26th as well. 

I would appreciate you supporting our new Ottawa Store. Thanks.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

BikerRob said:


> Okay ... help make this clear to me: Will I be able to walk into a store in Ottawa on the 26th and purchase Leopard? Will Carbon Computing HAVE copies available on that day? Will Best Buy and other Big Chains?
> IF I pre-order it from Apple online, will it show up on the 26th or will it be mailed on that day?
> 
> Just trying to decide which is the best way to go.


I don't know about Furute Shop, Best Buy and others, but Apple.ca is promising *free* delivery and it "Delivers *on* October 26th" (my bold).

The Apple Store (Canada) - Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

If you will have it - I'll be there!

Rob


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

neptune said:


> I can tell you that we will have Leopard available to sell on the 26th.


Hopefully I won't sound too pushy, but how many copies will you have on the 26th? I could use a copy.

I assume you'll have iLife in stock too?


Hmmm...... what else do I need? Of course I'd LOVE to have an iPod Touch, but I just bought a iPod Video last winter, and I'd rather wait till the iPod Touch increases in capacity.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Perhaps I'll see fellow Ottawa ehMac folk next Friday when I go to pick up my copy.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I may well be there buying a 24" iMac, so long as Leopard comes with it (even as a seperate install)


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> I don't know about Furute Shop, Best Buy and others, but Apple.ca is promising *free* delivery and it "Delivers *on* October 26th" (my bold).
> 
> The Apple Store (Canada) - Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard



Indeed, you can take advantage of Apple's offer. But from the way I see things, if we don't support this independent reseller who is testing the waters here in Ottawa for the first time, then Mac users in this town are going to lose out. 

That is, of course unless there are those of you out there who actually enjoy going to BestBuy and having to go to the very back of the store where the Mac merch is stocked (when available) pointing away from the traffic flow in the store...where staff show interest in helping you only if they think they can peddle their extended warrantee plan.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Always good to see more stores in Ottawa.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Aw, crap. You [email protected]@rds. I was just thinking I could start to get my debt under control, and then a major Apple store opens within walking distance of where I live. Curse you, purveyors of gorgeous hardware and beautiful software! I am powerless against your siren song!
Okay, I'm laying it on kinda thick. 
But I'll definitely be going to this store pretty often, even when I don't want/need anything, just to look around. Especially with the proximity to Giant Tiger!
And I have friends who will be visiting from out of town more often if there's a decent Apple store to visit.
So glad it's downtown and not out on Merivale or some other Big Box location!


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Question: I'm in the market for an iMac, since I assume Carbon doesn't honour Apple student pricing is there anything else that Carbon offers to sweeten the deal? (software, warranty, etc.)


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Is there anything happenning at the new Carbon location @ Ottawa? Will there be copies of Leopard, bundles with Elephants external drives?

Does anyone know for sure, as I don't want to go all the way there to find out a closed door.. Also, from when to when would the store be open for this?

Thanks.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm heading down there for 6pm ... was told they would be open and would have copies of Leopard - not sure about the Elephants drive

If they're not open - it will be twice that I've gone down there only to find the doors locked ...


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Look earlier in this thread.

They say that they will be selling Leopard tonight.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

pictor said:


> Look earlier in this thread.
> 
> They say that they will be selling Leopard tonight.


Yes, I already read that, but I'm asking for confirmation and more details  
(full schedule, offers, etc...)


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Harzack: I just hung up the phone with Carbon - they are open and will be selling Leopard ... WOOHOO!!


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks bikerRob, that's great


----------



## Chadly.bmp (Sep 27, 2007)

BikerRob said:


> I'm heading down there for 6pm ... was told they would be open and would have copies of Leopard - not sure about the Elephants drive



We have Elephants in the building, so no worries there...

Say hi to Leo for me.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I finally got a chance to stop by the store and get my copy of Leopard and iLife '08. Not a bad location. Definitely don't take the bus route 2 to it except for maybe the last few blocks - I guess I've been spoiled by the transitway as I found the route 2 slow. Instead, stop at Tunney's Pasture on the transitway, walk two blocks to Wellington and then take the 2 for three or four stops.

There isn't much to see in the store as they are doing major renovations, but it looks very promising.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I stopped in a couple of weeks ago and from what I've seen (floor plan and architectural rendering) it looks like it's going to be a nice place.


----------

